# USB3 Card reader



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Personally, I use a card reader to transfer images from the camera to computer. For years I have used a USB2 reader. Recently, I rebuilt my quad core into a 6 core beast based on a motherboard with USB3 ports.

With a fullframe camera like my Canon 5dMkII with raw @ 25mb a piece, a few couple of hundred or more takes appreciable amount of time.

I have just received the new a new Lexar USB3 card reader http://www.amazon.com/Lexar-Profess...8-1] Lexar Professional USB3 Dual slot reader

Wow, what a difference in speed of transfer. I haven't done any specific/scientific timings but I guess it is more than double the speed of my USB2 card reader.

Forgetting the technical speed differences between USB2 & USB3, the actual transfer speed will be limited by the write speed of the hard drive (& I guess the read speed of the card itself). Whatever, I certainly recommend the USB3 approach and the Lexar USB3 card reader. It comes with a dedicated USB3 cable so no need to buy a separate one. In the UK, Amazon supplies the reader at £22.

If your PC doesn't have USB3, then a small low cost USB 3.0 PCI Express 2-Port Interface Card such as http://www.amazon.com/Buffalo-Techn...U3/dp/B0030CHI14/ref=pd_bxgy_e_img_b]this one can be retro fitted if your machine has the spare slot.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A USB3 adaptor is already 2nd from the top of my wish-list - The 1st is for all the emergencies that crop up and spend my money to go away :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I only have one emergency that eats up all my money .. wears a wedding ring ... :laugh:

Thanks for sharing Donald ..


----------

